# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2021 às 08:06)

Bom dia.

Hoje, por Alvalade, mais nebulosidade (maioritariamente alta) e menos vento, mais agradável.




1633071710585 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1633071710559 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1633071710573 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2021 às 08:26)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2021 às 18:40)

Agora mesmo, algures em Vialonga/Santa Iria, halo solar e o par de 'sundogs' típico das nuvens altas, Cirrostratus e Cirrus à aproximação de sistemas frontais atlânticos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Out 2021 às 17:29)

Boa Tarde

Outubro começou com tempo ameno e soalheiro, mas acabou por dar lugar ao céu nublado, a antever a chegada da primeira frente 
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de NW. 

Setembro terminou com *22,8 mm *e o ano hidrológico com *367,1 mm*, abaixo do normal  

Ontem: *13,7ºC **/ **24,3ºC *
Hoje:* 17,6ºC / 24,0ºC *

T. Atual: *22,3ºC*
HR: 72% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## rmsg (2 Out 2021 às 17:54)

Aqui o ano hidrológico terminou com *1012,0 mm*


----------



## Geopower (2 Out 2021 às 19:25)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo.
Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de oeste.
Crepúsculo a oeste:


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2021 às 03:13)

Chove agora e o vento faz-se ouvir bem na Figueira


----------



## Thomar (3 Out 2021 às 07:09)

Bom dia! Já passou a frente. Acumulados médios no wunderground junto à serra da arrábida a variar entre os 4,5mm e os 6mm.


----------



## Geopower (3 Out 2021 às 09:50)

Bom dia. Em Glória do Ribatejo início de manhã com aguaceiro fraco. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2021 às 10:05)

A frente deixou cerca de 7mm aqui por Alenquer (rede netatmo). nada mau! Agora segue-se a pasmaceira e parece que veio pra ficar...


----------



## Mammatus (3 Out 2021 às 13:09)

Boas,

A frente express passou por aqui por volta das 06h e deixou um acumulado de *7,90 mm*.






Neste momento céu com boas abertas, vento fraco a moderado, e temperatura fresca quando comparada com os últimos tempos (ar pós-frontal).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Out 2021 às 13:22)

Bom dia, 
Não tenho participado muito no fórum nestes últimos tempos por questões pessoais, contudo também não havia muito por dizer nos últimos dias (dias soalheiros e amenos). Ontem à tarde e hoje, contudo, a história é distinta, já que passou uma frente que deixou um acumulado de 5,1 mm - valor que está dentro do previsto pela maioria dos modelos, para esta zona. A situação começou a mudar ontem à tarde, com o aumento da nebulosidade e nuvens por vezes bastante negras, sendo que ao final do dia o sol tinha desaparecido por completo... 
Depois duma noite com algum vento e bastante humidade relativa, após a passagem da frente o céu abriu por completo, estando neste momento sol mas uma sensação térmica bastante baixa (ao contrário de ontem), aliada a uma humidade relativa também baixa. Neste momento estão 20,9ºC e vento moderado de norte. 

Chuva a sério, pelo que parece, é algo que não está, para já, previsto, pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias. De facto, a meio da próxima semana os modelos já preveem 30ºC por esta zona, uma temperatura bastante elevada dada a altura do ano...


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2021 às 15:53)

Mammatus disse:


> A frente express passou por aqui por volta das 06h e deixou um acumulado de *7,90 mm*.



Boa tarde, termo muito adequado, esta frente passou com uma rapidez tal que nem sequer se vislumbrou com luz do dia aqui na RLC:


Apenas *1,7 mm* acumulados em Meteo Santa Iria, pela passagem da frente entre as 5h10 e as 6h05 aproximadamente e mais uns aguaceiros fracos posteriores, tudo varrido da RLC até às 8h.

Os acumulados para sul da latitude das Caldas da Rainha - Constância foram inferiores a 10 mm, com excepção da zona de Montejunto. Para norte atingiram valores superiores a 20 mm especialmente para a zona da Lousã e serras a sul-sueste de Coimbra, isto numa observação rápida dos acumulados nas estações WU.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2021 às 16:55)

Acumulados na RLC e arredores, desde as 22h de ontem:























Chuva forte entre as 3h e as 5h, nas serras à volta de Coimbra:


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2021 às 17:31)

3.6mm


----------



## RStorm (3 Out 2021 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde 

Frente curta mas moderada, rendendo *5,1 mm*, bem bom 
De resto foi mais um dia soalheiro, mas com alguma nebulosidade e maior frescura. 
O vento soprou moderado de SW com rajadas, rodando para NW durante a manhã e aumentando de intensidade. 

Agora vem aí mais uma dose de pasmaceira, que já tínhamos tantas saudades 

Mínima: *17,1ºC *(ainda deve ser batida) 
Máxima: *21,3ºC *
Acumulado: *5,1 mm*

T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2021 às 18:18)

david 6 disse:


> 3.6mm



A EMA de Coruche registou *4,0 mm*. Valores relativamente modestos mas homogéneos nesta zona da lezíria e planície.

As outras estações aqui perto registaram valores semelhantes, além dos 1,7 mm de Meteo Santa Iria:

*3,0 mm* no Estacal (também Santa Iria)
*2,3 mm* em Vialonga
*3,6 mm* aqui na Escola D.Martinho, da Póvoa de Santa Iria (zona alta).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2021 às 21:17)

Boa noite pessoal,

A primeira frente atlântica do novo ano hidrológico acumulou aqui por casa 5.7mm , dentro do modelado! Agora seguem-se mais uns dias secos , e com quarta-feira e quinta-feira a serem dias bem quentinhos para a altura do ano! Uma boa semana para todos


----------



## Mammatus (4 Out 2021 às 00:46)

Boa noite,

Extremos do dia:
*22.4°C* / *15.9°C*
*7.90 mm*

Sigo com 15.8ºC.


O que me apraz dizer sobre a próxima semana em termos meteorológicos?

_Outubro quente, traz o diabo no ventre.
Outubro suão, negaças de Verão._


----------



## RStorm (4 Out 2021 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde

O dia foi soalheiro e ameno, apresentando-se com alguma nebulosidade, especialmente na parte central do dia. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de N. 
Ontem a temperatura conseguiu descer até aos *15,5ºC*, nova mínima portanto. 

Extremos de hoje: *13,3ºC / 21,9ºC *

T. Atual: *21,1ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2021 às 19:32)

Por aqui só chuviscos que só sujaram os carros. 

Onda de calor a vir, cada vez mais regular nos últimos Outubros. Bom para quem meteu férias agora.

Boa semana!


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2021 às 20:28)

Boa noite
Manhã com chuviscos fraquinhos que nem conseguiram humedecer.
Nuvens baixas.
À tarde nuvens altas, halo solar e do pôr do sol só consegui apanhar o último vermelho fugidio. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (6 Out 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia. 
Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte  25 de Abril:


----------



## Geopower (6 Out 2021 às 19:56)

Final de tarde quente com vento fraco a fazer lembrar o verão.
Registo do poente a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## RStorm (6 Out 2021 às 21:33)

Boa noite

Ontem foi um dia nublado e cinzento, em que até, para minha surpresa, chegou a chuviscar a meio da tarde.
Hoje a conversa já foi outra, com o céu a apresentar-se totalmente limpo e um belo disparo na temperatura 
O vento tem predominado do quadrante N e sempre com fraca intensidade.

E assim damos inicio a uma possível onda de calor, que ainda não se sabe quando acabará 

Ontem: *15,6ºC / 21,3ºC *
Hoje: *13,2ºC **/ 28,0ºC *

T. Atual:* 21,5ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2021 às 15:10)

33ºC..... que treta de tempo


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2021 às 15:19)

david 6 disse:


> 33ºC..... que treta de tempo



Bem quentinho de facto! Vim até Coruche hoje e aqui pela Zona Industrial a Sul de Coruche está uma tarde com temperaturas de Verão, praticamente sem vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2021 às 15:43)

Por aqui sigo com uma tarde bem qunte, a superar os 31ºC, tal como o dia de ontem, de salientar a perigosidade de realizar queimas de sobrantes com estas condições climatéricas, pois já ontem aqui um vizinho meu, ás 17 horas, o fogo alastrou e valeu a rápida intervenção dos bombeiros, chegaram a ser mobilizados 30 elementos e 1 meio aéreo, mas que apenas ficou a sobrevoar por precaução, não chegou a trabalhar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2021 às 16:26)

Cabo Raso nem baixou dos 24ºC durante a noite...

5º mês de Verão


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2021 às 16:47)

Belíssimo dia de verão. *28,4ºC* por Carnaxide. Até sabe bem.
Lá vou eu retirar o cobertor a mais que coloquei na cama há uns dias. Hoje já deu para transpirar.


----------



## Luis Rafael (7 Out 2021 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,
hoje a máxima chegou aos 31,3ºC a fazer lembrar algumas máximas do mês de Agosto 2021.






Tal como o Pedro1993 salientou o risco de incêndio é real.





Sigo com 30.6ºC


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2021 às 09:39)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## RStorm (9 Out 2021 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde 

O verão segue no seu esplendor com tempo quente, sol e nebulosidade alta. 
O vento predominou de N, rodando para NE no inicio da noite de ontem. 

Outono só mesmo nas temperaturas mínimas e na paisagem  
Nalguns campos já se vão notando as primeiras ervas frescas. 

Entretanto, parece que já sinais de mudança lá para meados de dia 18, mas ainda tudo muito distante e incerto, portanto vamos aguardando e acompanhando 

Quinta: *16,7ºC **/ **29,1ºC *
Sexta: *15,3ºC **/ **28,4ºC *
Hoje: *15,1ºC **/ **25,6ºC *

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2021 às 18:34)

Máximas de 30ºC continuam sem vista para acabar.

2017 em risco de ser destronado como o Outubro mais quente de sempre.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2021 às 23:31)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria sem muito para contar. O dia de hoje foi de calor, mas ontem e sexta-feira até não esteve muito, sempre com uma brisa fresca presente. Nevoeiro durante a noite e início da manhã nestes últimos dois dias, sendo que ontem ao final da tarde já começava a chegar de oeste.





Máxima horária no Aeródromo de* 29,2ºC*.
Semana quente em perspetiva também pelo litoral oeste, zona que pouco vê de verão nos meses em que tal é suposto.


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2021 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

22° esta noite!


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2021 às 16:26)

31°C a passar a ponte 25 de Abril, no dia 11 de Outubro. 
Céu limpo, algo esbranquiçado, bruma.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2021 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde

Após um pequeno alivio no fim de semana, a temperatura volta novamente a disparar 
A nebulosidade alta continua presente, mas hoje também temos alguns vestígios de convecção no quadrante leste.
Vento em geral fraco de NE, por vezes com rajadas pontuais.

Ontem: *16,0ºC / 24,7ºC *
Hoje: *16,3ºC **/ **29,4ºC *

T. Atual: *28,6ºC *
HR: 27% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pisfip (11 Out 2021 às 21:26)

Boa noite, 
Estão 21 graus pela Batalha depois de uma temperatura máxima de 30 graus. Na Nazaré, máxima de 29 graus. 
Dias excelentes de praia com pouca ondulação e a temperatura da água do mar está suportável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2021 às 22:31)

Lisboa não teve mínima tropical por pouco. Posso garantir que à 1h ainda estava na rua de t-shirt e nada de vento. 

Cabo da Roca chegou aos 23ºC durante a madrugada, incrível.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2021 às 23:25)

Boas

Por aqui vou ter minima tropical de 21 graus.
Na Malveira da Serra estão agora 24 graus,  impressionante.Enfim lestadas...


----------



## remember (11 Out 2021 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

20.3°C de mínima, está uma noite a fazer inveja a muitas de verão, 23.7°C com vento de NE. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Out 2021 às 00:02)

Só para memória futura, neste momento 23,3º e 48% Hr,

em .................... Outubro


----------



## fhff (12 Out 2021 às 00:08)

Saí de Lisboa há pouco. O carro marcava 24°C...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Out 2021 às 02:00)

20°C às duas da manhã na Charneca. Nem com inversão térmica a temperatura desce de valores tropicais, em pleno mês de outubro. Absurdo...


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2021 às 07:14)

País de contrastes. Estão neste momento 20,0C em Odivelas, e 4,0C em Várzea da Serra, com formação de geada junto ao rio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2021 às 22:39)

Com as "boas" temperaturas ainda se pode veranear, dando-se um salto a uma zona que no Verão está apinhada, usualmente. 

Costa da Arrábida, Praia dos Coelhos. E confirmo a água estava _fria_, uns 16 graus. 







Termómetro do carro marcou 31ºC durante a viagem pela A33.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2021 às 23:15)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia de verão por Leiria com uma máxima horária de *29,3ºC* na estação do Aeródromo.
Algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas ao final do dia estava tudo limpinho.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2021 às 16:02)

mais um dia como os outros, céu limpo sempre acima dos 30ºC, tão enjoado deste tempo...


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2021 às 16:12)

Boas!

Hoje vim até ao meu posto de trabalho em Coruche. Temos hoje mais um dia deste Verão tardio que se tem arrastado pelo Outono a dentro. Por aqui temos um dia de Calor com céu, limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2021 às 13:00)

minima hoje de 7.4ºC


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2021 às 20:11)

Boa noite 

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo 
A única diferença está no vento, que começou a ter maior predominância do quadrante W. 

Os modelos andam muito incertos quanto aos próximos dias, mas para já parece que a nebulosidade e descida de temperatura já estão praticamente garantidos, o que já é bom  

Terça: *15,8ºC / 27,3ºC *
Quarta: *15,4ºC **/ **27,1ºC *
Hoje: *13,2ºC **/ **26,4ºC *

T. Atual: *19,6ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Manhã menos fresca que ontem, pelas 7h estavam 14,9ºC em Loures, quando ontem à mesma hora estavam 13,3ºC.

Por Alvalade o Sol vai brilhando, o céu está _giro_.




1634282609928 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1634282609946 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1634282609955 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (15 Out 2021 às 09:38)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de norte .
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2021 às 16:50)

Boas!

Hoje tive que me deslocar a Almada em trabalho e no regresso, pela Ponte 25 de Abril, era visível a olhar para o céu sobre Lisboa a poluição/smog, que aliás também é visível nas fotos que o @Geopower e o @Duarte Sousa publicaram acima. A estabilidade atmosférica e pouco vento não favorecem a dispersão de poluentes e poeiras, ficando estes a pairar sobre a cidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2021 às 19:22)

Boas!
Sem muito a relatar. Reina a estabilidade.
Foto tirada hoje na serra de Carnaxide, com vista para o vale do Jamor e foz do Tejo:


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2021 às 15:43)

ué, começou a chover aqui, não esperava isto


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2021 às 15:54)

já parou o aguaceiro fraco, não esperava mesmo, nada previa isto, chegou mesmo a molhar o chão que bom este cheirinho a terra molhada, temperatura chegou a cair 1ºC, tava na casa dos 24ºC, agora está 23.2ºC


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2021 às 17:22)

Peniche, ontem...


----------



## Geopower (16 Out 2021 às 18:21)

Em Glória do Ribatejo Final de tarde com céu encoberto
Vento praticamente nulo.  Durante a tarde ainda caiu um breve aguaceiro fraco.
Solos ressequidos à espera das primeiras chuvas de Outono.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Geopower (16 Out 2021 às 18:59)

Novo aguaceiro fraco e disperso.
Vento fraco de oeste. Céu encoberto.
Registo do poente a oeste(252°):


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2021 às 19:39)

Chover bem aqui pela regiao Oeste, Nas Caldas da Rainha foi um bom aguaceiro a tarde...


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2021 às 19:43)

uns pingos


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2021 às 20:37)

ainda caiu umas uma chuvinha agora, deu para *0.4mm*


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2021 às 00:32)

A trovejar a Norte de Coimbra. Por esta não esperava.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Out 2021 às 00:36)

E com uma cadência de 1 a cada 30 segundos.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Out 2021 às 00:39)

Parece que esta a passar por Cantanhede.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2021 às 00:40)

Mais intenso na zona de Cantanhede


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Out 2021 às 00:44)

DaniFR disse:


> Mais intenso na zona de Cantanhede


Não sei se com a direção do vento ainda pode passar por aqui, mas está com uma boa cadência de relâmpagos.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2021 às 00:46)

A chover bem agora. Um relâmpago mesmo aqui perto já mandou a luz a baixo, entretanto já voltou.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Out 2021 às 00:50)

DaniFR disse:


> A chover vem agora. Um relâmpago mesmo aqui perto já mandou a luz a baixo, entretanto já voltou.


Grande surpresa esta.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2021 às 00:55)

É com cada estoiro...


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2021 às 11:58)

dia de céu encoberto e mais fresco, sabe tão bem um dia destes


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2021 às 12:58)

Bom dia, 

Finalmente, dois dias de outono puro e duro! Temos tido tempo fresco, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.  Quanto a precipitação, essa é que está a faltar, pois caíram apenas uns borrifos de madrugada e nada mais... 

Entretanto amanhã volta a pasmaceira. Que treta!  

Fica aqui os dados destes dias de "pausa no vertono":

*Charneca de Caparica*

Anteontem
Máx: 24,9ºC
Mín: 14,1ºC

Ontem
Máx: 22,4ºC
Mín: 14,0ºC

A temperatura atual é de 21,3ºC, com vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2021 às 13:44)

Aqui ficam também os registos do evento da madrugada passada, no norte da região do Litoral Centro, nas redes IPMA e CIM: 
Aveiro - 28,8 mm
Anadia - 39,2 mm
Mealhada - 45,1 mm
Dunas de Mira - 39,5 mm
Figueira da Foz - 12,5 mm
Mata de São Pedro - 27,4 mm
Coimbra - 16,8 mm
Soure - 15,7 mm
Rio Maior - 3,9 mm
Tomar - 2,9 mm
Alvega - 1,6 mm
Leiria - 1,2 mm
Cabo Carvoeiro - 1,9 mm
São Pedro de Moel - 1,1 mm
Coruche - 0,3 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2021 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Manhã muito húmida e com céu muito nublado por Loures, mas com uma visibilidade relativamente boa.

Por Alvalade, visibilidade bastante mais reduzia (também estou um bom "par" de metros acima do solo). Ainda consegui ver um avião a aterrar, imediatamente a seguir a ter tirado estas fotos, mas continuou a fechar e o seguinte já só o ouvi.



1634541601561 by duarthe_so
usa, no Flickr




1634541601586 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2021 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Por aqui, de Cabanas ao Montijo nevoeiro denso.
Segundo o termometro do carro estão cerca de +16°C no Montijo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2021 às 18:18)

Incrível como hoje e amanhã ainda temos 28ºC para Lisboa.

Média de G. Coutinho está em *26,7ºC*, uns meros -0,4ºC da média de Setembro...

A média da máxima de 2017 (ano recorde) foi de 27,1ºC, que acredito impossível de alcançar.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Out 2021 às 22:36)

Umas imagens do tempo na linha costeira, entre a Samarra e a Roca ( ao longe ), quando cheguei á Aguda estava mais nevoeiro, ou mais alto, mas com temperatura amena, quase total ausência de vento, no regresso da Samarra o nevoeiro foi baixando, pena as fotos terem sido tiradas do telemóvel.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2021 às 11:45)

Boas,

Parece uma manhã de finais de Maio, inícios de Junho.

A temperatura já tocou nos 25.3°C.

Agora


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2021 às 12:30)

Bom dia

O tempo mudou de forma breve e temporária no fim de semana.
O céu apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado, acompanhado de neblinas/nevoeiros durante as manhãs.
Ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros dispersos na tarde de sábado e madrugada de domingo, completamente irrelevantes.
O vento tem estado ausente, mas por vezes sente-se uma pequena brisa do quadrante W.

Hoje o dia já está mais límpido e quente, para variar 

Sexta: *15,6ºC / 24,3ºC *
Sábado: *17,5ºC **/ **23,2ºC *
Domingo: *17,8ºC **/** 24,4ºC *
Segunda: *16,1ºC **/ **25,8ºC *

É incrível como não há um único sinal de chuva no horizonte  Nada bom, vamos lá ver se isto muda rapidamente... 
As pilhas da minha estação falharam esta madrugada e estou sem sinal, portanto até recuperá-lo, já sei que vou ficar sem dados nos próximos tempos.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2021 às 19:19)

Boa tarde,
Dia bastante quente por Leiria, com céu praticamente limpo e sem vento. Finalmente nos próximos dias as temperaturas vão baixar para valores mais próximos do normal para esta altura. Daqui nada estamos no Natal e ainda rondam os 30ºC. 
Algumas nuvens altas presentes ontem a proporcionar um céu mais interessante:





E hoje ao final do dia, também se vislumbravam algumas no horizonte para Oeste:





Amanhã deve chuviscar aqui junto ao Litoral, mas de resto, até ao final do mês não se vislumbra nada nesse sentido.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2021 às 22:24)

Boa noite malta,

Extremos:
*27.8ºC* / *17.0ºC* 

Céu maioritariamente limpo, apenas alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde no horizonte a oeste.

Sigo agora com 20.0ºC, vento fraco de SW.

Continua o "vertono"
P.S.: daria um neologismo engraçado @"Charneca" Mundial


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2021 às 12:35)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia soalheiro e quentinho por Lisboa.

Muita névoa/bruma visível no horizonte, no quadrante oeste.




IMG_20211020_123005 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20211020_122959 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2021 às 15:38)

a linha de nuvens da "frente" estão a chegar aqui


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2021 às 22:20)

Boa Noite,
Algum nevoeiro matinal hoje por Leiria, mas quando levantou o céu ficou limpo e nem parecia que iria chover. Apenas ao final da manhã começou a ficar mais nublado e ainda caíram uns chuviscos na hora de almoço. 
Na estação do Aeródromo ainda se acumulou *1.3mm*, mas aqui na cidade nem para uma décima deu.

Tempo mais fresco nos próximos dias finalmente, embora as máximas continuem ligeiramente acima da média. Só falta vir a chuva no início de novembro.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2021 às 03:56)

nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2021 às 18:03)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem *o dia arrancou com nevoeiro, mais intenso junto ao rio, que durou até ao final da manhã. 
A tarde foi soalheira e agradável, com um ligeiro aumento temporário de nebulosidade devido à passagem da "frente". 
O vento soprou muito fraco de N. 

*Hoje *já tivemos um cheirinho mais outonal 
O dia começou com aguaceiros dispersos e céu muito nublado, situação que se prolongou até ao inicio da tarde. 
A tarde tem se apresentado pouco nublada mas ventosa, com o vento de N a aumentar bem de intensidade durante a tarde, dando uma sensação de frescura. 

Ainda estou sem dados...


----------



## fernandinand (21 Out 2021 às 20:01)

Hoje, por aqui, parece que a noite vai baixar dos 10ºC. O vento moderado da tarde trouxe arrepios que já não aconteciam há largos meses...finalmente o verdadeiro Outono!


----------



## Mammatus (21 Out 2021 às 22:46)

Boas pessoal,

Finalmente um pequeno aperitivo outonal neste menu "vertono", com o céu a apresentar-se mais nublado sobretudo durante a manhã. Mais sol pela tarde, mas com aumento da intensidade do vento, a soprar do quadrante norte e a proporcionar uma ligeira sensação de frescura que já não sentia durante o dia há muitos meses. 

A temperatura máxima foi de *22.9ºC*.
A temperatura mínima vai ser apurada até à meia noite; o valor provisório (16.8ºC) registado ao início da manhã foi batido, tendo em conta que sigo agora com 16.5ºC.


EDIT: mínima de *16.2ºC* registada no último minuto do dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2021 às 00:36)

Boa noite,
Ontem podemos dizer, finalmente, que houve "outono" e não um verão de Santo Outubro. O dia foi fresco e houve períodos de céu nublado de manhã e ao começo da tarde. Não houve chuva, contudo esteve algum vento e um tempo que faz muito lembrar aquilo que é tradicional nesta altura do ano... 

Isto contrasta com o começo da semana, que foi mais quente - apesar de o nevoeiro matinal ter "amenizado" um pouco as temperaturas, tendo estas não chegado aos valores da semana anterior. 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Domingo, dia 17
Máx: 22,1ºC
Mín: 17,3ºC

Segunda, dia 18
Máx: 25,1ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC

Terça, dia 19
Máx: 25,9ºC
Mín: 16,2ºC

Anteontem, dia 20
Máx: 22,7ºC
Mín: 16,1ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Ontem, dia 21
Máx: 22,4ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h NNO

Agora estão 15,6ºC e céu pouco limpo, com vento fraco de noroeste. A sensação térmica é algo fresca...


----------



## Geopower (22 Out 2021 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do tabuleiro da Ponte 25 de Abril.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2021 às 12:48)

Olhei para a mínima do Auriol e até achei estranho: 7,8ºC

Primeira mínima abaixo de 10 por aqui, mas vai de acordo com os vales da região, a famosa estação de Colares desceu mesmo até aos 6,6ºC horários 

Coruche desceu aos *4,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2021 às 13:53)

minima *4.6ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Out 2021 às 00:01)

Boa noite, 
Estes últimos dias têm sido finalmente outonais e mais apropriados para esta altura do ano. Ainda temos tido céu limpo, contudo as temperaturas mínimas baixaram significativamente e as máximas mantiveram-se. Inclusive tem ocorrido inversão térmica, algo que não acontecia desde o começo de maio. 

De facto, na última madrugada registei uma mínima de 9,9ºC, descendo pela primeira vez dos 10ºC desde 4 de maio, dia em que registei uma temperatura mínima de 9,8ºC. 

Dados dos últimos dois dias:

Ontem, dia 22
Máx: 23,4ºC
Mín: 13,8ºC

Hoje, dia 23
Máx: 23,8ºC
Mín: 9,9ºC

Agora estão 14,4ºC e céu limpo, com vento nulo. Aproxima-se mais uma noite de inversão térmica...


----------



## Toby (24 Out 2021 às 06:11)

Bom dia,

Novas estações em WeatherLink.
Bom domingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2021 às 22:09)

Boas noites,

Só para partilhar que esta manhã apanhei um frio descomunal no vale do lizandro(Mafra).
Aquele vale é mesmo incrível,  é sem dúvida dos mais frios do distrito de Lisboa.
Apesar de saber do tremendo potencial, confesso que menosprezei a inversão...e os dedos da mão iam me caindo do frio.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2021 às 00:34)

8.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2021 às 11:15)

minima 4.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2021 às 14:40)

Boas!

Hoje por Coruche. Para já temos uma tarde de Sol com alguns cumulus a povoarem o céu, ligeira brisa e tempo ameno.

A ver se vem lá chuva para o final da semana...


----------



## RStorm (25 Out 2021 às 20:02)

Boa noite

Estes últimos dias têm se caracterizado pelo tempo soalheiro e belas amplitudes térmicas.
Madrugadas/manhãs bem fresquinhas, seguidas de tardes agradáveis e arrefecendo acentuadamente logo no final do dia.
O céu tem se apresentado em geral pouco nublado e o vento soprado de NW, tendo sido mais notório no dia de hoje e sexta passada.

Finalmente boas notícias no horizonte, com a chegada da chuva na sexta  Venha ela e com vontade 

Continuo sem dados, ainda não recuperou o sinal.


----------



## senhordosmoinhos (26 Out 2021 às 03:49)

Sigo em Moinhos de Carvide com uma madrugada fresca. Daqui em diante terão seguimento nesta ramificação do vale do lis.
 Este mês de Outubro mais parece um daqueles Marços secos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2021 às 18:38)

18h33 e o sol põe-se por Belas, finalmente tenho vista desarmada para este espetáculo. Para a semana será antes das 17h30  

Semana de grandes mudanças, não só a nível de acabar a hora de Verão, mas também no paradigma da seca deste mês. Que venha a chuva.

Média da tmperatura máxima de Outubro em G. Coutinho nos 26,3ºC *(+4,3ºC 71-00)* e também acima da média de Junho.


----------



## senhordosmoinhos (28 Out 2021 às 13:30)

Já aí vem chuva graças a Deus.

Ontem depois de uma manhã fresca e com neblina nos vales fez calor e fui tomar o último banho de mar do ano na praia da Vieira.

Hoje dia morno já se veem mais nuvens no céu e o céu cinza a oeste.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2021 às 15:00)

Boas,

Aqui pela Azambuja o céu já esteve mais azul, a nebulosidade alta vai filtrando o Sol. Olhando para o radar já se vê!


----------



## Tufao André (28 Out 2021 às 17:04)

Boa tarde!

Por Alfragide, onde trabalho, grande reviravolta no estado do tempo! Toda a manhã com céu limpo, mas pela hora de almoço, começou a ficar nublado e algum nevoeiro a entrar vindo do Tejo.. Ambiente fresco e com pouco vento por enquanto.
Apenas *19ºC* a esta hora!
Ao sair de casa, pelas 8h45, ainda estavam 12ºC, portanto a noite foi fresquinha e húmida, com vento praticamente nulo.

A tão desejada chuva deve chegar ao inicio da noite... Aguardemos


----------



## RStorm (28 Out 2021 às 18:41)

Boa Tarde 

Felizmente o tempo monótono já deu as últimas, com o dia de hoje a ser já bem diferente 
Após uma manhã de sol e neblina, o céu aumentou gradualmente de nebulosidade, ficando totalmente encoberto. 
O vento tem soprado em geral muito fraco de SW. 

Venha lá o "Blás", mas sem fazer estragos  
A minha estação finalmente recuperou o sinal ontem ao inicio da noite. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *21,0ºC *

T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## fernandinand (28 Out 2021 às 19:24)

Hoje acordei com um alerta de vento muito forte na madrugada de Sábado para a minha zona. Espero que não traga muitos problemas...parece que por aqui a apanha da azeitona terminou...quem não conseguiu apanhar tudo, com este vento cai tudo.

Entretanto verifiquei que os problemas na minha estação não eram da placa RTL-SDR (depois de encomendar outra) mas sim de um port USB2.0 que parece estar intermitente...já ando à procura de um RPI2 ou 3 para ficar dedicado em exclusivo à causa meteorológica. Se alguém tiver algum encostado ou conheçam alguém pf informem-me.

Vamos ver o que este evento nos trás...infelizmente para mim não vem em boa altura...organização da festa do garoto no meio da tempestade vai ser desafiante!


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2021 às 19:52)

Aqui pela região Oeste ja se nota o vento do lado do mar típico de quando vem chuva - e vem mesmo, já aparece no radar, por sinal bastante composto. 
Bom evento a todos!


----------



## cactus (28 Out 2021 às 20:08)

por aqui nevoeiro que se veio a intensificar desde 14h , muito escuro durante a tarde toda temperatura fresca


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2021 às 21:53)

Boas noites,

Cá estou a reportar uns dias pelo Ribatejo. Hoje por Samora o dia já se apresentou muito diferente dos anteriores; quentes e ensolarados. 

Quanto à chuva, para já ainda nada por aqui, apesar do radar dizer o contrário.
Temperatura bastante amena a esta hora: 18,5 ºC.


----------



## Marco pires (28 Out 2021 às 21:55)

aqui pelo pinhal novo também tudo calmo.
algum vento e nebulosidade a maior parte do dia, mas até ao momento zero chuva, temperatura de 17,6º


----------



## N_Fig (28 Out 2021 às 21:58)

Já esteve a pingar pela Figueira


----------



## Brites (28 Out 2021 às 21:59)

Já caiu bem em Pombal, para já só pinha agora! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Out 2021 às 21:59)

Por Alfeizerão já chove.. O vento faz um barulho assustador.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2021 às 22:01)

Boas, 

Esta manhã ainda registei a inversão térmica no ponto mais frio do concelho,  estavam 4/5 graus simplesmente incrível aquele sítio.

De resto espero bons acumulados, sinceramente acho que vão ser registados valores acima do previsto,  tempo de sul e com orografia exposta ao mesmo quadrante vai virar belas esponjas. Venha ela.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2021 às 22:08)

Boa noite,

Há tanto tempo que não vinha a este fórum porque era a monotonia completa, com manhãs frescas (mas com temperaturas superiores a 10ºC) e tardes quentes. No entanto, a partir das três da tarde de hoje o céu começou a encobrir-se e agora está nublado e estão 17,5ºC. O vento também já aumentou de intensidade, depois da calmaria antes da tempestade... 

Já se veem ecos no radar e também já pingou alguma coisa, mas a chuva que deverá afetar esta zona está ainda bem a sudoeste e só deverá chegar à zona de madrugada - o que é pena, pois um "Bacalhau à Blas" até caía bem neste momento...


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2021 às 22:58)

Já chove em Coimbra à cerca de 30min. Fraca mas sempre certinha.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2021 às 23:06)

Boas!

Algum chuvisco para já aqui na Azambuja. Pelo radar parece que a frente se "partiu" ao deslocar-se para Sul.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2021 às 23:22)

Vai chovendo moderado aqui por S. Martinho do Porto. Vento a aumentar, realmente faz bastante barulho...
Segundo o radar mais chuva a entrar pela zona Oeste.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Out 2021 às 00:17)

Chove bem já faz uns minutos mas nota-se que a frente já está completamente desorganizada.


----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2021 às 00:52)

Em Lisboa ja chuviscou. Neste momento nao chove. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2021 às 01:34)

Chove fraco desde as 23h, agora mais consistente, *0,8 mm* aqui na Escola e* 0,7 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria.,

Edição 1h35: já acumula mais significativo, 2,0 mm e 1,3 mm, respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2021 às 01:56)

Entretanto as células ao largo da Região Oeste voltaram a exibir ecos laranja e entram agora pela zona da Ericeira.
Lisboa parece ainda pouco receber desta primeira frente segmentada:










*2,3 mm* na Escola (Póvoa de Santa Iria).

Cerca das 19h a frente fria estava a entrar pelo litoral oeste da RLC, mas enfraquecida e em dissipação.
Uma frente oclusa posterior será a responsável pela precipitação mais intensa por esta altura 






Edição: é efectivamente a frente fria que está agora sobre a Região Oeste. O que passou antes seria um pré-frontal já em massa de ar tropical.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2021 às 01:57)

chove moderado


----------



## Mammatus (29 Out 2021 às 02:24)

Boa madrugada 

Começou a acumular...

Bom evento a todos


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2021 às 02:36)

Boa noite!
Já deu para alagar a varanda. Esqueci-me de fechar a janela.   
*3,8 mm* acumulados. Continua a chover bem.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2021 às 03:15)

*Peniche* é o "penico" da RLC até às 2h, com o maior acumulado das estações oficiais: *14,2 mm* nas três últimas horas.






Por aqui, *3,1 mm* e *2,3 mm* nas estações próximas.

Agora define-se bem aquilo que talvez seja a frente oclusa assinalada na análise das 00h, mas só da latitude de Peniche para norte:






Boa chuvada certamente por alguns locais da Região Oeste, nomeadamente Alenquer:






Tudo em movimento de WSW para ENE.


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2021 às 06:15)

Bom dia!  
Que Saudades de ver e ouvir Chuva por aqui. Agora uns pequenos aguaceiros moderados. Chuviscou qualquer coisa esta madrugada.


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2021 às 07:20)

Não chove de momento.

Acumulados aqui na zona rede wunderground até às 7H:

*5,6mm* - Quinta do Conde;
*3,3/8,1mm*  - Estações de Vila Nogueira de Azeitão e Brejos de Azeitão
*6,1mm*  - Palmela e Aires


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2021 às 07:38)

Uma Netatmo aqui em Alenquer, Ribafria, mostra acumulados de 22 mm. 
Por Sintra, acumulei 6 mm.


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2021 às 09:12)

Bom dia.
Por Almada velha, sigo com 9,6mm de acumulado.


----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2021 às 09:32)

Início de manhã sem chuva em Lisboa. Céu muito nublado com abertas.  Vento fraco de SW. "Ar carregado" de humidade.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2021 às 10:39)

*9.2mm*


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2021 às 12:09)

Bom dia 

Madrugada de chuva suave e certinha, sem grandes intensidades. Rendeu *5,1 mm*, bem bom 
Por agora sigo com céu nublado, sem vento nem chuva. Vamos ver a próxima frente 

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Out 2021 às 12:24)

Bom dia pessoal, 

A madrugada rendeu 4.8mm , dentro do previsto! A partir de hoje à tarde è que evento se deverá tornar mais intenso, com precipitação estratiforme persistente prevista, vamos ver o que rende a coisa por aqui  Bom evento a todos


----------



## Mammatus (29 Out 2021 às 12:59)

Boa tarde,

A madrugada e inicio da manhã renderam um acumulado de 5.31mm.

Desde então não choveu mais, o sol apareceu, ainda que de forma tímida, a meio da manhã.

Agora sigo com céu nublado, 21.5°C, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2021 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,

*10,7 mm** aqui na estação da Escola foi algo surpreendente. Em Meteo Santa iria, poucos quilómetros a SSW ficou-se pelos **4,8 mm*.
A passagem da frente oclusa terá ocorrido nesta zona cerca das 7h.

Agora já está encoberto pela extensa nebulosidade associada à dupla frente quente, segundo a análise do MetOffice, que vai marcar a entrada da massa de ar mais húmida.




















A Região Oeste registou os maiores acumulados, como já foi referido por outros membros com acumulados bastante significativos.
Das estações oficiais, destaca-se os *11,5 mm* horários de *Dois Portos (Torres Vedras)*, devidos à frente fria. Mas aqui na Póvoa de Santa iria terá sido a frente oclusa a contribuir mais para o acumulado.


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2021 às 14:21)

Por Sintra, a chuva recomeçou. A manhã foi seca, muita humidade e temperatura relativamente quente devido à humidade (19ºC e 6,6 mm acumulados)


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2021 às 14:33)

recomeçou por aqui também


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2021 às 14:42)

Boas!
Por Carnaxide chuvisca e levantou-se vento de Sul.
Só à noite é que deve animar mais.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2021 às 14:48)

Boas!

Iniciamos a tarde com chuva fraca aqui pela Azambuja, pelo radar parece que é para continuar!


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2021 às 15:11)

Boa tarde.
Aqui por Cabanas desde as 8H que não chove (caiaram alguns pingos, não mais do que isso, por isso não conta).
Em relação aos dados que aqui coloquei por volta das 7H da manhã a situação atual é a seguinte:

*7H
5,6mm* - Quinta do Conde;
*3,3/8,1mm* - Estações de Vila Nogueira de Azeitão e Brejos de Azeitão;
*6,1mm* - Palmela e Aires

*15H
8,6mm* - Quinta do Conde;
*4,8/11,2mm* - Estações de Vila Nogueira de Azeitão e Brejos de Azeitão;
*10,2/9,4mm* - Palmela e Aires

À espera de mais chuvinha para logo e com alguma espectativa para amanhã.


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2021 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.
Começou a chover há pouco aqui em Almada velha, fraca por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2021 às 17:09)

já parou, agora *10.4mm*, o vento vai aumentando intensidade


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2021 às 17:15)

Por aqui, de vês em quando uns pingos... Que tristeza... 


Vou chorar como alguns _foristas_, e vou já dar o evento como terminado... 


Com a sorte que eu tenho, o IPMA prevê que as situações mais favoráveis para a ocorrência de precipitação intensa com possibilidade de trovoada ocorra amanhã, mas, como eu tenho de ir a Ponte de Sôr no domingo, não me admirava, que enquanto eu estou por lá ou em viagem perdesse a festa... 

Enfim,... porquê,? Meu deus, Porquê?...


----------



## fernandinand (29 Out 2021 às 17:17)

O vento está a começar a picar por aqui...prevê-se umas boas rajadas nas próximas horas e bastante chuva.
Como diz o cego...a ver vamos!


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2021 às 17:20)

Boa Tarde 

O céu permanece nublado e têm caído aguaceiros fracos ao longo na tarde, especialmente nestes últimos instantes, mas para já sem acumulação. 
Nota-se o vento a intensificar nas zonas mais abertas. Sinal claro de agravamento. 

O radar está bem composto para as próximas horas, pena que o sul não esteja também abrangido, mas veremos como as coisas se desenrolam  

T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2021 às 17:32)

Chuva fraca/moderada em Carnaxide, desde há cerca de duas horas, boas escorrências. A imagem do radar mostra como a Região Sul está quase toda excluída do evento, por enquanto.
A foto é de hoje às 15h na CRIL Alfragide. Era para mostrar a estrutura undulatus dos Altostratus mas o efeito perdeu-se um pouco por ser de telemóvel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2021 às 17:32)

Por Coimbra, a chover sempre moderada e persistente.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2021 às 17:46)

Chove de forma moderada e persistente por Carnaxide.
*11,2 mm*. Já acumulou o triplo do que o GFS previa para hoje.


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Out 2021 às 17:49)

Parede - Cascais


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2021 às 18:36)

Por aqui, vai ocorrendo a espaços alguns pingos/chuviscos, nota-se um aumento da intensidade do vento na última hora.


----------



## salgado (29 Out 2021 às 18:45)

Aqui na Arruda chove agora moderadamente.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2021 às 19:07)

Em Odivelas chove agora com bastante intensidade.


----------



## A ver se chove (29 Out 2021 às 19:18)

Por Santa Iria chove moderadamente e o vento está a ganhar força


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2021 às 19:21)

*12,7 mm*. Parou de chover por aqui. O vento cada vez está mais forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2021 às 19:28)

Vento valente por cá, e o pico será de madrugada...
Rajada de 80 km/h aqui.
101 km/ em São Bernardino,Peniche


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Out 2021 às 19:35)

Acabei de ver um telheiro a voar!
Não me lembro de ver rajadas tão fortes de vento por aqui.
Vão haver muitas pernadas/árvores partidas por aí.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2021 às 19:44)

Chuva persistentemente por aqui desde as 17h, mas o mais notável tem sido o vento, rajadas bem intensas por vezes.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2021 às 19:53)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade na Figueira


----------



## dvieira (29 Out 2021 às 20:40)

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma moderada por vezes com alguma intensidade. Quanto ao vento já mostra nos últimos minutos algumas rajadas interessantes. È impressão minha ou o mapa dinâmico do radar do IPMA foi abaixo ?
Edit: A luz está a ameaçar querer falhar. Entretanto já voltou o mapa dinâmico do radar do IPMA.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2021 às 20:44)

Esta estação na Pontinha, Benfica, já registou uma rajada de *86,7 km/h*. Não sei da fidedignidade desta estação mas deve estar instalada no topo de um prédio alto.
Por aqui, de acordo com a estação mais próxima, as rajadas têm andado à volta dos *60km/h*.


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2021 às 20:46)




----------



## Candy (29 Out 2021 às 20:48)

Boas, 

Peniche, chove e vento com rajadas. 
Novidades? Não tenho. Há algumas ocorrências de queda de estruturas, não sei se Peniche cidade ou Peniche concelho. Estou no centro de Peniche cidade e o que por aqui sinto é vento com rajadas, mas até agora não vi nada a que não estejamos habituados.


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2021 às 21:10)

Google Maps
					

Recherchez des commerces et des services de proximité, affichez des plans et calculez des itinéraires routiers dans Google Maps.




					www.google.pt


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2021 às 21:17)

Aqui ao lado, no Infantado, já há ecopontos tombados na estrada.





Catarina Vieira


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2021 às 21:17)

Rajada de 93 km/h... epa espero que de madrugada não escale muito mais, não é que não estejamos habituados a vendavais,  aqui a questão é ser de quadrante sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2021 às 21:26)

Luz a piscar por aqui, mas o vento acalmou.
Não chove. *12,7 mm*


----------



## rmsg (29 Out 2021 às 21:36)

Acumulados 29,6 mm até este momento. Chuva moderada e contínua.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2021 às 21:37)

Pessoal o vento aqui pela zona Oeste está uma coisa incrível!! A chuva é já moderada a forte sempre constante...


----------



## Tufao André (29 Out 2021 às 21:41)

Por aqui aumento considerável da intensidade do vento de SO a partir do meio da tarde, com rajadas que rondam os 65/70 km/h. Já observei alguns ramos de árvores tombados, mas nada que não seja habitual nesta zona...

Quanto à chuva, tem sido o dia todo em regime de fraca a moderada (com pausas), apenas de madrugada foi mais intensa! Acumulado ronda os 15 mm e deve subir


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2021 às 21:44)

incrível o vento novamente    
Entretanto* 23,84 mm* em Alenquer (netatmo)!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2021 às 21:46)

Bem interessante temos então uma estação na Nazaré , conforme o @Toby  partilhou recentemente.

Disparo valente...






Entretanto por Alcabideche  continua muito vento,  com a luz pública a ter algumas falhas.


----------



## fhff (29 Out 2021 às 21:56)

Agora em Alenquer, muito vento e alguma chuva. A estação de Ribafria mostra 31 mm (netatmo). 
Quer em Alenquer, quer em Sintra, bastante vento. Estradas perigosas, cheias de ramos e folhagem. Em Sintra levo 8 mm na minha Netatmo. Noite quase tropical: abafada e relativamente quente (19ºC).


----------



## Liliazevedo (29 Out 2021 às 21:58)

Em Coimbra, está vento e às vezes sopra forte. Chuva moderada. 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2021 às 22:03)

fhff disse:


> Agora em Alenquer, muito vento e alguma chuva. A estação de Ribafria mostra 31 mm (netatmo).
> Quer em Alenquer, quer em Sintra, bastante vento. Estradas perigosas, cheias de ramos e folhagem. Em Sintra levo 8 mm na minha Netatmo. Noite quase tropical: abafada e relativamente quente (19ºC).


Verdade a chuva de tempos a tempos forte... Vento com rajadas constantes!


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2021 às 22:06)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o rio atmosférico ainda não passou de um riacho, ( ás 09:00 tinha 9,6mm de acumulado, agora vou com11,8mm) em 13h, 2mm não é propriamente grande quantidade.....vamos aguardar pela madrugada, mas mantenho o que disse, vai ser um fiasco aqui para a zona de Almada.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Out 2021 às 22:08)

Hoje fui dar a minha caminhada habitual aqui pelo "bairro", chuva ? sim, vamos embora, claro que pelas observações mais directas, vi que não seria nada de muito agressivo, ainda assim apanhei sempre chuva +- certinha, mas no alto de Montemor, passagem sempre obrigatória, a coisa estava bem agreste, o vento soprava com força, há uma pequena casota de um possível retransmissor ( de onde foi tirada a fotografia ) que serve de abrigo, e ao sair ia sendo atirado ao chão, tal a força do vento, estimo que possa ter passado dos 100 - 110 km/h,
a chuva por vezes "aleijava" nos olhos devido ao vento,





por agora a chuva vai caindo fraca, vento fraco e uma temperatura até agradável de 18,3º.


----------



## fernandinand (29 Out 2021 às 22:26)

Por aqui parece que estamos a meio do evento...alguma chuva e desde há ~1h muito vento, com fortes rajadas.


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2021 às 22:34)




----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2021 às 22:47)

Por Coimbra, vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Continua a chover fraco/moderado. 

A temperatura atingiu agora a máxima do dia:


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2021 às 22:50)

Boa tarde chuva e vento forte por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2021 às 22:52)

Já temos 25,4 mm acumulados, nada mau para estreia dos eventos Outono/Inverno.

Ventania de sul e impossível de se estar na rua. Já trazia saudades.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Out 2021 às 23:27)

Boa noite,
Por questões pessoais, não pude fazer o seguimento deste temporal outonal. Seja como for, o dia de hoje teve acumulados dentro do que estava previsto - 7,6 mm diário, sendo que 5,1 mm foram um resultado da frente inicial de madrugada e os restantes 2,5 mm de alguns aguaceiros mais fortes que ocorreram durante a tarde. 

Estava à espera de um bocado mais nesta noite - é que, para além de uma ventania descomunal e duns borrifos, chuva a sério é que nem vê-la. O ECMWF, na última saída, previa 5 mm para a zona até à meia-noite e, na realidade, apenas caiu metade disso - no entanto já caiu mais do que previa o modelo GFS... 
Parece que o grosso da precipitação só deverá chegar aqui na próxima madrugada, mas a ver vamos!


----------



## Nemo (29 Out 2021 às 23:46)

Mau tempo. Árvore de grandes dimensões cai em Braga e danifica pelo menos seis carros. Proteção Civil dá conta de 441 ocorrências
					

Uma árvore de grandes dimensões caiu em Braga. Pelo menos seis carros ficaram danificados. Não há registo de feridos. Proteção Civil regista 441 ocorrências, que duplicaram nas últimas horas.




					observador.pt
				




Enviado do meu M2007J3SG através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2021 às 23:48)

acumulado nos* 30mm*, nada mau!!
O vento continua intenso, talvez um pouco menos agora...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 00:21)

Temperatura perto dos 20ºC.
Volta a chuviscar e o vento acalmou.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2021 às 00:45)

*17.2mm *ontem

vai chovendo com vento


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2021 às 00:52)

Chuva forte puxada a vento, agora em Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2021 às 02:15)

O dia 29 terminou em pleno vendaval de vento e chuva que a espaços vai de fraca a moderada.
Registo aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, zona alta do Casal da Serra, vento entre 40 a 50 Km/h, rajadas superiores e bem encostado aos prédios que não estão alinhados com a direcção do vento. Nas esquinas não é possível estar. Pode-se dizer que já tomei hoje "banho no rio [atmosférico]".
O vento vem em vagas, mais do que em rajadas, períodos fortes de alguns minutos e depois moderados.

Acumulados nas duas estações locais:
Escola D.Martinho: *19,3 mm* ontem e já *3,3 mm* hoje. A estação da escola é bastante protegida do vento, no entanto rajada máxima de *53 Km/h*.
Meteo Santa Iria: *13,6 mm* e *0,7 mm*.

As frentes quentes passaram na RLC até às 19h/20h:





A frente fria orienta-se de WSW para ENE/NE e a sua descida em latitude é lenta e imprecisa até onde descerá. Depois a frente voltará a subir já em ramo quente de nova ondulação.
Nesta altura parece evidente a sua localização: na zona norte da RLC, praticamente sobre Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2021 às 02:42)

A frente já deixou a Figueira da Foz e Coimbra. Veremos até onde consegue descer.









Off-topic: segundo esta previsão frontal do MetOffice para hoje, consegue percorrer toda a RLC, descendo um pouco abaixo de Setúbal mas não mais do que Sines:









Às 19h a frente quente estará sobre Lisboa


----------



## Iuri (30 Out 2021 às 05:02)

Chuva forte com algum vento começou há pouco na linha de Cascais. Pelo radar parece corresponder a um mini rio meteorológico.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2021 às 06:57)

Boas,que bela rega 

Hoje seguimos com 35 mm por cá


----------



## meko60 (30 Out 2021 às 07:00)

Bom dia.
Afinal o rio sempre apareceu. O acumulado está nos 26,6mm...com o rain rate máximo de 140 ás 06:30h.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (30 Out 2021 às 07:52)

Dados da minha NetAtmo, no concelho Almada:

14,6 mm/h na última hora
25,5 mm/h acumulado desde a meia noite


----------



## fernandinand (30 Out 2021 às 08:11)

Foi um evento de respeito! Acordei com a estação na sua instalação temporária um pouco inclinada devido à força do vento...felizmente não caiu e a ligação manteve-se estável durante a madrugada possibilitando a análise à radiografia deste evento:

- Acumulado de ontem  ~34.9mm
- Hoje já vai com  ~16.6mm
- Rajada máxima ~00:00UTC  ~83.7Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2021 às 08:25)

Bom dia alegria,

Que belíssimo despertador    Chove copiosamente, tocada a vento! Acumulado disparou para os 17.9mm , com rain rate de 51.07mm , muito bom


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2021 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Manhã agora a ficar ensolarada por Samora. Está quente e abafado; 19,7 ºC e 92% de HR.
Quanto a chuva, sempre mais difícil de reportar aqui por estas bandas; uma estação em Santo Estêvão regista um acumulado de 6,4 mm desde a meia-noite. Ontem registou 10,8 mm.

Rajadas muito fortes ontem por volta das 20h00, uma foi forte o suficiente para abrir uma janela e bater com as portas dentro de casa, que grande susto!  Pena não ter forma de saber quanto atingiu.

E eis que aparece o sol neste momento


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2021 às 10:19)

Em Alenquer foi uma madrugada bem agitada, muita ventania e muita chuva. Mas as Valores que tenho da rede Netatmo parecem um pouco abaixo do esperado desde as 00h. Duas estações do Alto Concelho desapareceram, mas as outras perto andam à volta dos *5mm.*
Até à meia noite de ontem estava nos *30mm. *


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2021 às 10:23)

6.8mm


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2021 às 10:48)

Bom dia. 
Ontem foi um dia com alguma chuva, as estações meteo amadoras da zona registaram em média uns 14mm, foi muito bom tendo a situação de secura que reinava por aqui.
De destacar o vento intenso que soprou ontem ao fim da tarde e noite, mais uma vez recorrendo às estações aqui da zona, o vento soprou moderado (25/30km/h) com rajadas a rondar no período mais intenso os 50km/h.
Hoje chuviscou de madrugada, e ocorreu um período mais intenso por volta das 7h30m às 9H.
Graças à estação móvel do @ct5iul aqui por Cabanas caíram hoje até agora *14,5mm*, que são tão bem vindos.
Agora o sol já está a espreitar e não há vento.
Bom fim-de-semana alargado, cheio de motivos meteorológicos   para animar o pessoal.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Out 2021 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Final da tarde de ontem e madrugada de hoje algo tempestuosas, com chuva por vezes forte e sobretudo muito vento!!

A estação mais próxima de minha casa, registou uma rajada de *91,7 km/h*  por volta das 23h! Não é inédito, mas não deixa de ser incrível... 

Em termos de precipitação, esperava mais intensidade, ainda assim o acumulado de ontem foi de *18,8 mm*. De madrugada, graças a uma forte chuvada, disparou para os *37 mm*!

Reina a calmaria por agora, vamos ver o que reserva a tarde e noite de hoje...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 10:59)

Bom dia!
Foi muito forte por Carnaxide e por toda a região sul de Lisboa.
*37,11 mm *acumulados em duas horas. Rain rate máximo de 51,6 mm/h. Infelizmente estava a dormir que nem uma pedra e não reparei em nada. 

Algums registos notáveis do IPMA:
-  Tapada da Ajuda acumulou *24,6 mm* em apenas uma hora. (6h UTC)
-  Lisboa, Amoreiras acumulou *21,2 mm *em apenas uma hora. (6h UTC)
-  Almada, Praia da Rainha acumulou *19,8 mm* em apenas uma hora. (7h UTC)


----------



## lsalvador (30 Out 2021 às 11:02)

Por Tomar, ate ao momento 36.1mm com um rain rate máximo de 112mm/h


----------



## rmsg (30 Out 2021 às 11:07)

Contabilizei 40,4 mm devido à frente que passou por esta zona entre as 0h00 e as 3h00. No total de sexta-feira e sábado vou com 78,0 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2021 às 12:12)

Bom dia,
Ainda que não tenha ouvido nada de chuva (estava a dormir à hora que choveu), estou contente por ter caído aquilo que caiu. Foram 33,3 mm durante a madrugada, muito bom! 
Com esta chuva, o acumulado do evento sobe para os 40,9 mm. Nada mau!  

Entretanto, depois duma noite ventosa e tempestuosa, o dia segue bastante calmo, ainda que com céu nublado. Há pouco apareceu um pouco o sol, mas agora parece que já não há vestígios dele novamente...


----------



## RStorm (30 Out 2021 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde 

Valente noite de temporal, com muito vento e chuva. Aqui na cidade foram registadas algumas ocorrências com quedas de árvores, postes e inundações na baixa 
Períodos de chuva fraca ao sabor do vento, apresentando-se com muita intensidade no final da madrugada. 
O vento soprou moderado a forte de SW e com rajadas intensas ao longo de toda a noite. 
O acumulado de ontem subiu para os *6,3 mm* e hoje segue nos *18,6 mm*, muito bom 

Por agora tudo calmo com céu encoberto, morrinha e vento muito fraco de W-SW. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde  

Extremos de ontem: *17,1ºC **/* *21,2ºC **/ **6,3 mm *

T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR: 87% 
Vento: W-SW / 2,2 km/h


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2021 às 13:38)

Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA parece que vem lá mais chuva (daqui a uma hora a hora e meia para os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém.
Deixo aqui as imagens do radar dinâmico do IPMA, das 12h45m e o das 13h15m.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 13:59)

Volta a chover por aqui.
O dia vai acabar com acumulados jeitosos na AML.  
*37,1 mm*.


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2021 às 14:09)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA parece que vem lá mais chuva (*daqui a uma hora a hora e meia para os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém.*
> (...)


Bem mais cedo do que eu esperava, chove moderado por aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2021 às 14:13)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã em Azeitão, as estradas neste momento são ribeiras! Se chover assim em Lisboa ou em Setúbal iremos ter problemas muito sérios provavelmente!


----------



## Tufao André (30 Out 2021 às 14:21)

Voltou a chover por aqui também desde as 13h. Começou fraca, mas tem vindo a tornar-se moderada a forte e persistente!  
Vento de SW fraco a moderado, bem mais calmo que ontem..


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2021 às 14:25)

Por Samora também já cai bem:






Vamos lá ver se aqueles ecos amarelos cá chegam


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2021 às 14:25)

Acumulado ultrapassa os 40 mm , evento já rendeu perto de 50 mm, mais propriamente 48.1mm , belíssima rega


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2021 às 14:29)

por aqui já recomeçou também


----------



## Geopower (30 Out 2021 às 14:43)

Em Glória do Ribatejo início de tarde com chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2021 às 14:44)

Ééééppáaa, que filtro é este... 






Está a abrandar, chove fraco, mas caíram cerca de 14mm na última meia-hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 15:40)

Chove fraco. *38,6 mm*
Agora temos nevoeiro cerrado.
Tudo escorre água.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Out 2021 às 15:53)

Boa tarde já chove moderado por aqui.


----------



## manganao (30 Out 2021 às 15:58)

parece que está a ficar noite muito escuro, muita humidade , e começou a chover


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2021 às 16:24)

vai continuando mas em geral fraca portanto acumulado sobe pouco, mas persistente


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Out 2021 às 16:26)

E chove de forma persistente já lá vai umas três horas, entre fraca e moderada, assim é que é bom, bom para as terras,
e uns 18.4º.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 16:29)

E chove moderado. Que bela rega!
Chegámos à casa dos 40. *42,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Tyna (30 Out 2021 às 16:31)

Boas tardes, por aqui já chove desde as13, agora mais forte, e a noite foi agreste, muita chuva, rajadas muito mas mesmos muito fortes, vai haver festa dos Santos por cá, e a tenda que tinham montada para os petiscos voo durante a noite, entre as 2 e as 3 da madrugada e foi parar acima das arvores, felzmente não caiu em cima de carros.


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2021 às 16:41)

Por aqui não chove e olhando para as imagens de radar e satélite, deve ter-se fechado a torneira para as próximas horas. 
O vento que esteve ausente durante várias horas é que já sopra.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2021 às 16:42)

Boas,

44 mm por cá.
Excelente!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2021 às 16:49)

Boas,
Chuva moderada a forte há já alguns minutos; corre bem na rua


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2021 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

Vai abaixo... e vai acima ( a frente), primeiro como fria e depois como quente. Agora já está a vir para cima.

Entre as 5h e as 8h foi o "ataque" à região da Grande Lisboa e também península de Setúbal.






Pelas 9h deixava a RLC depois de fustigar bem a Arrábida, e cerca das 13h atingiu a latitude mais a sul, não chegando a Sines e sendo Alcácer do Sal e Évora a registarem acumulados muito significativos pela estagnação temporária da frente.





Por aqui, Póvoa e Santa Iria, *13,2 mm* na Escola e *8,8 mm* em Meteo Santa iria, ambos os acumulados a subir agora rapidamente devido à chegada da frente quente.

A passagem da frente fria foi caracterizada pela segmentação, com irregularidade espacial nas zonas de precipitação forte.
Cerca das 5h, a frente que vinha descendo da região de Coimbra/Figueira, interrompeu-se em Peniche e revelou-se mais intensa  para sul entrando pelo litoral Cascais/Sintra:





Pelas 6h apanhava já Oeiras e começava a chover bem em Lisboa ocidental:





Rapidamente atinge todo o estuário do Tejo e entra na margem sul:





Cerca das 7h liberta a margem norte:





Descarrega com força na margem sul:





Por volta das 8h ganha força ao encontrar a Arrábida:





Antes das 9h deixou a RLC, algumas últimas células ainda em Sesimbra:





Precipitação já associada à frente quente começa a entrar no litoral da Região Oeste, Peniche, cerca das 11h:





Às 13h30 inicia-se precipitação mais intensa na Região Oeste:





Ecos laranja aparecem cerca das 14h:





E a frente sobe em latitude:





Toda a zona da boca do Tejo, de Cascais a Lisboa e ainda margem sul e leste do estuário com acumulados horários a justificar plenamente os avisos:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2021 às 16:56)

A chover bem agora!


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2021 às 17:04)

mais forte agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2021 às 17:05)

Por aqui temos 22 mm, acumulou muito mais agora do que de madrugada.

Belo dia de Outono, nevoeiro em altitude.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 17:17)

A tendência agora é para o tempo melhorar do eixo Lisboa-Portalegre para baixo. Amanhã deve chover mais a sério só à noite.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2021 às 17:34)

acabou por aqui também só uns chuviscos fraquinhos, *14mm*, desde que acabou a chuva, o vento aumentou de intensidade


----------



## fhff (30 Out 2021 às 17:39)

17,6 mm por Sintra, grande parte já da parte da tarde. Algumas rajadas a voltarem com o cair do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2021 às 17:43)

Estragos na cidade de Leiria causados pelo vento da passada madrugada.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Out 2021 às 17:48)

Tarde bem regada por aqui também, sendo que a intensidade da chuva tem variado muito!
O acumulado desde as 0h subiu para uns fantásticos *48,7 mm *

O vento aumenta ligeiramente de intensidade e a chuva parou. Imensa humidade!! 19,7°C


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2021 às 18:37)

Não sei quanto aos outros locais, mas... acabei de olhar pela janela e o tempo está estupidamente amarelo!


----------



## Geopower (30 Out 2021 às 18:46)

Bela tarde de chuva pelo Ribatejo. Neste momento já não chove.
Vento intensificou-de. Sopra moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2021 às 19:17)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui a chuva também já cessou, mas a tarde foi acompanhado de aguaceiros por vezes fortes que acumularam 2,3 mm e elevaram o acumulado diário para os 35,6 mm. O que voltou, isso sim, foi a ventania descomunal - e o tempo está incrivelmente abafado, com quase 20ºC e uma humidade relativa de 96%.  
A rajada máxima diária de 36,7 km/h deu-se há uns minutos atrás... está muito vento!


----------



## marcoacmaia (30 Out 2021 às 19:18)

aqui, cerca de 89mm desde o início do evento.

*dados não validados nem oficiais*


----------



## Thomar (30 Out 2021 às 19:32)

marcoacmaia disse:


> aqui, cerca de 89mm desde o início do evento.
> 
> *dados não validados nem oficiais*


E esses dados, são teus? É a estação da Nossa Senhora de Fátima?


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 19:35)

Rio Maior (IPMA) acumulou *56,4 mm* nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2021 às 20:03)

Boas! 

Tarde marcada por alguns períodos de chuva forte aqui pela Azambuja. Veremos o que nos reserva a noite!


----------



## marcoacmaia (30 Out 2021 às 20:07)

Thomar disse:


> E esses dados, são teus? É a estação da Nossa Senhora de Fátima?


é, sim : )

mas não são meus


----------



## srr (30 Out 2021 às 20:07)

Abrantes 43 mm.


----------



## senhordosmoinhos (30 Out 2021 às 20:37)

Chove a cântaros .


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2021 às 20:47)

Candy disse:


> Não sei quanto aos outros locais, mas... acabei de olhar pela janela e o tempo está estupidamente amarelo!



Luz do sol poente reflectida nas bigornas a 10 Km de altitude de células para o interior e ainda muita humidade em todos os níveis.







Entretanto esta ondulação frontal entrou em dissipação  na sequência da grande carga de precipitação registada no eixo Peniche-Portalegre:



























Avisos Laranja para precipitação emitidos às 19h42 para estes três distritos vigoram até à 1h de amanhã (00:00 utc)


----------



## Mammatus (30 Out 2021 às 20:55)

Boa noite malta,

O dia de ontem teve dois períodos de precipitação, o primeiro durante a madrugada, de carácter moderadamente torrencial (rain rate max: *10.8 mm/h* / acum: 5.31 mm) e associado à passagem da frente oclusa; o segundo período de precipitação, de carácter estratiforme e de intensidade mais modesta ocorreu entre o meio e final da tarde (rain rate max: *4.19 mm/h*  / acum: +2.49 mm), associado à frente quente. O dia fechou com *7.80 mm* de acumulado.







Máxima de *21.6ºC* foi registada por volta da hora de almoço, no entanto importa realçar que a temperatura começou a subir a partir do final da tarde, um claro indicador de estarmos sob a acção da frente quente, a qual marcou a entrada da massa mais húmida (dew point a subir no final do dia, max: *19ºC*).
A mínima foi de *17.5ºC*.






O vento soprou de forma moderada durante a madrugada, tornando-se fraco pela manhã, para depois voltar a carga a partir do meio da tarde, e foi ele o grande protagonista no final do dia. Neste período soprou forte com rajadas constantes, diria que a rondar os 75-80 km/h.
A estação BXBanheira registou *42.2 km/h* de rajada máxima, mas a zona envolvente à estação deverá estar bem protegida do vento. A intensidade era claramente superior porque o vento era perfeitamente audível dentro de casa, não obstante as janelas estarem fechadas. Além disso, hoje de manhã dei uma volta pelas redondezas e vi alguns contentores do lixo tombados assim como pernadas de arvores no chão.
A estação Barreiro - Parque da Cidade poderia dar uma ideia real da intensidade do vento neste evento, mas infelizmente encontra-se offline.





Por fim, o gráfico relativo ao comportamento da pressão. Descida progressiva da mesma ao longo da tarde com a aproximação da frente quente.







Para o post não ficar muito extenso deixo o resumo do dia de hoje lá para o final da noite.


----------



## meko60 (30 Out 2021 às 22:18)

Boa noite.
Por Almada velha, parou de chover. O acumulado até agora, cifra-se nos 44,8mm. Temperatura agradável de 19,7ºC e a pressão atmosférica em subida com1011,4mb.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2021 às 22:48)

Vento a soprar forte por aqui, mas sem chuva...nao sei se a nova frente chega aqui....


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2021 às 22:56)

Boa noite,

Fui dar uma voltinha há pouco e que calor que está!  Não fosse o vento dava para andar de manga curta na rua 
20,8 ºC a esta hora da noite é obra. Cheguei a casa a suar  HR nos 95%.

Sem chuva agora. O acumulado em Santo Estêvão ainda conseguiu subir até aos 25,91 mm. Deve andar semelhante por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2021 às 00:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Fui dar uma voltinha há pouco e que calor que está!  Não fosse o vento dava para andar de manga curta na rua
> 20,8 ºC a esta hora da noite é obra. Cheguei a casa a suar  HR nos 95%.



Massa de ar tropical bastante homogénea, 20,6ºC e 20,8ºC também aqui na zona mas a uma altitude ligeiramente superior (74 m e 82 m).

Aliás, em quase toda a RLC a meia-noite foi tropical:


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2021 às 00:42)

acabou em 15.6mm

por agora cai uma chuvita em geral fraca, 0.4mm depois da meia noite de agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2021 às 00:44)

Entretanto parece que vai reinar a calmaria nas próximas horas, e chuva só a partir de amanhã de manhã. Depois dum início de noite bem ventoso, o vento tem diminuído de intensidade e a humidade ainda ficou mais forte, estando agora nos 98%. A temperatura atual é bem elevada para a altura do ano - 19,8ºC. 

Fica aqui o resumo do dia que há pouco findou: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,0ºC
Mín: 18,5ºC
Prec: 35,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 36,7 km/h SO


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2021 às 01:05)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entretanto parece que vai reinar a calmaria nas próximas horas, e chuva só a partir de amanhã de manhã.


Estava enganado... Entretanto já caíram alguns aguaceiros. 

Edit: Chuva intensa agora!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2021 às 01:22)

O vento esta bastante forte aqui pelo Oeste ...ja ha sinais de transito no chao!


----------



## Mammatus (31 Out 2021 às 03:49)

Boa madrugada pessoal,

_off-topic: já entrados na hora de Inverno, ou seja, a partir de hoje e até final de Março não é preciso somarmos mentalmente mais 1h quando observamos cartas de previsão, imagens de satélite e radar , a hora legal em Portugal Continental e Madeira está agora alinhada com o tempo UTC..._

Vamos ao resumo do dia de ontem, sábado - 30/10

A madrugada foi tempestuosa com muito vento (não dormi nada de jeito ), rajada máxima de *48.0 km/h*, mas tal como referi no meu último post, a estação não deverá estar muito exposta pois a avaliar pelo barulho e reboliço lá fora asseguro que as rajadas foram superiores.

Após uma manhã de calmaria plena, o vento voltou a soprar com maior intensidade, inclusive com algumas rajadas pontuais fortes ao final da tarde e noite, mas no cômputo geral foi uma situação menos gravosa quando comparada com a ocorrida de madrugada.








Relativamente à precipitação, esta começou a cair ainda não era 06h, mas a maior intensidade (rain rate max: *47.4 mm/h*) ocorreu por volta das 07h, associada à passagem da frente fria, a qual rendeu um acumulado de *29.01 mm*.






As últimas células da frente deixaram a zona pouco depois das 08h, e então seguiu-se um período de claro desagravamento das condições meteorológicas, com um ou outro aguaceiro disperso muito fraco a meio da manhã mas suficiente para contribuir com mais uns pozinhos para o acumulado.

Após a hora de almoço chegou a precipitação associada à frente quente, de carácter estratiforme, caiu de forma quase ininterrupta por um período de aproximadamente 2h.
Mais tarde, sensivelmente pelas 20:30, a estação registou mais um aguaceiro, o último do dia, e feitas as contas o acumulado diário foi de *33.10 mm*. Bem bom! (como as Doce )


A temperatura máxima foi de *21.1ºC* e registada a um horário tardio (19:59). A temperatura mínima foi de *18.7ºC* e apurada no rescaldo da passagem da frente fria da manhã (07:59).
De notar que a madrugada foi inteiramente tropical, a temperatura baixou da barreira dos 20ºC apenas aquando da passagem da frente fria.

O dia foi consideravelmente abafado e caracterizado por muita humidade na atmosfera, com neblinas e nevoeiro em altitude em certos momentos, em linha com os elevados valores de dew point e a reduzida amplitude entre os seus valores máximo e mínimo, apenas *1.8ºC*!
Eu saí de manhã em mangas de camisa, mas rapidamente voltei a casa para vestir uma t-shirt porque era insuportável a sensação térmica. 











Gráfico da pressão atmosférica







Sigo com 20.6ºC, vento de WSW moderado, e já com 2.69 mm no "penico" consequência de um aguaceiro ocorrido por volta da 01h (hora antiga).


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2021 às 08:25)

Bom dia 

O resto da tarde de ontem foi bem regada com chuva fraca, com o acumulado a subir até aos *22,2 mm *
Esta noite foi mais calma, mas ainda assim com alguns aguaceiros e rajadas de vento fortes. 

Extremos de ontem: *18,7ºC **/ 20,9ºC / **22,2 mm*

Agora sigo com céu encoberto e vento em geral fraco de Sul. O acumulado de hoje segue nos *1,8 mm*. 
O evento já rendeu *30,3 mm *até agora, venha mais 

T. Atual: *20,7ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2021 às 08:38)

manhã tempestuosa aqui pela região Oeste, com chuva fraca a moderada puxada a vento.. Nao dá para andar la fora.


----------



## Thomar (31 Out 2021 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Cai uma morrinha, segundo a estação móvel do @ct5iul vamos com *0,5mm*.
Dados de ontem aqui na zona, valores arredondados à décima:
Palmela:* 36,5mm*
Aires: *34,8mm*
Cabanas:* 30mm* @ct5iul
Brejos de Azeitão: *33mm  *@vortex
Vila Nogueira de Azeitão 1: *49mm* @Ricardo Carvalho
Vila Nogueira de Azeitão 2: *53,4mm*
Quinta do Conde: *25,9mm  *@mr. phillip


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2021 às 09:29)

Bom dia. Em Glória do Ribatejo início de manhã com chuvisco/chuva fraca. Começa a cessar. Vento fraco a  moderado de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2021 às 09:35)

Boas,

Resumo por cá  em termos de acumulados:

Dia 29 : 7 mm
Dia 30: 45 mm
Hoje: 0,3 mm

Como era de esperar tem havido muita precipitação orografica na vertente sul, e basta cota 250 mts /300 mts  (como observei in loco), faço ideia nos topos.
Ontem foi facilmente aos 60/70 mm.
Pena isto não durar dias e dias...


----------



## Tufao André (31 Out 2021 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Ontem o final da tarde/noite continuou com mais alguma chuva fraca a moderada, por vezes, e o acumulado total ficou-se pelos *52,3 mm! *
Muito vento desde o final da tarde, mas menos agressivo que o dia anterior.

Hoje segue nos *3,8 mm* graças à chuva fraca ou chuvisco que vai caindo de vez em quando e o vento sopra moderado de SW, com rajadas! 

*20°C, 96% HR *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2021 às 10:12)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a madrugada ainda acumulou 6,6 mm. Entretanto há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraquinho, que elevou o acumulado para os 6,9 mm.  

Hoje deverá cair mais alguma coisa, mas será muito menos que a que caiu ontem, e amanhã deveremos ter mais uma frente fria. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (31 Out 2021 às 10:34)

Por aqui começam os aguaceiros e já caiu à pouco um com gotas bastante gordas.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2021 às 10:50)

por aqui uns chuviscos e algum vento, 2.8mm
a minima foi quase tropical 19.5ºC


----------



## Liliazevedo (31 Out 2021 às 11:18)

Em Coimbra chove bem e de vez em qaundo vem umas rajadas de vento mas nada de especial. 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2021 às 12:29)

*4.54 mm *na rede netatmo.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2021 às 12:49)

A chover bem agora....


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2021 às 14:09)

Início de tarde com chuva fraca. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de SW.
Excelente para os solos.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2021 às 14:12)

vai se mantendo os chuviscos persistentes, o vento diminuiu de intensidade, quando almocei teve um periodo um pouco mais moderado


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2021 às 14:59)

Boa Tarde 

Períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco desde manhã, o acumulado segue nos *2,4 mm*. 
O vento voltou à carga e tem soprado com intensidade desde o final da manhã. 

T. Atual: *21,1ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2021 às 15:28)

um pouco mais moderado agora


----------



## Tufao André (31 Out 2021 às 15:43)

Chuva fraca/chuviscos continuam, pela hora de almoço choveu mais moderadamente, e o acumulado já vai nos *9,6 mm* até agora devido à sua persistência!  Excelente rega para os solos mesmo...

Temperatura não passa dos 20/21°C e o vento sopra por vezes forte de SW!


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2021 às 17:54)

Pôr do sol já la vai, camada de nuvens agora com um tom arroxeado, a combinar com o Halloween. 

*5 mm* por aqui hoje. 60 mm no evento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2021 às 18:12)

A tarde por aqui tem sido acompanhada de chuviscos fracos e muita humidade, que elevaram o acumulado diário para os 7,1 mm. 
Entretanto a frente fria já se encontra visível no radar, mas só deverá chegar à zona durante a madrugada. Estão 19,3ºC neste momento e o vento tem vindo a enfraquecer nas últimas horas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2021 às 18:44)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca, chuvisco com alguns períodos sem precipitação mas muito húmido, nada consegue secar.
O facto mais notável é a *regularidade da temperatura*, permanece praticamente no intervalo arredondado de *20ºC a 21ºC* há mais de 33 horas.

Notável repetição do acumulado de ontem em relação a anteontem: *19,3 mm, 19,3 mm e 3,6 mm* hoje até ao momento, estação da Escola.
*13,6 mm, 17,3 mm e 3,7 mm*, respectivamente, na estação Meteo Santa Iria.

As frentes frias progridem para Leste e vão derivando lentamente para Sul:












Poderá gerar-se nova ondulação após a sua passagem, já no dia de amanhã e depois.


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2021 às 21:41)

Chuva moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Candy (31 Out 2021 às 22:19)

Havia a rota do ouro e há a rota de Peniche! Chove fortíssimo!!!


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2021 às 23:11)

Chove já há várias horas em Coimbra, vai alternando entre o fraco e o moderado. Boa rega.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Nov 2021 às 00:03)

Muito pouca chuva desde o meio da tarde e o dia termina com *10,1 mm!*

O vento tem-se mantido moderado a forte de SW, com rajadas, sendo a mais forte registada de *73,4 km/h
*
19,6°C
Esperando a chegada da frente fria...


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Nov 2021 às 00:09)

Está a querer começar a chover, depois de uma pausa durante a tarde, a temperatura é que estancou na casa dos 18º mais décimas, menos décimas, agora nos 18,2º.
vamos ver que frio  ai vem


----------



## Mammatus (1 Nov 2021 às 00:31)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia tipicamente "British Weather", ou seja, de céu encoberto, muita humidade e precipitação fraca.
A mudança da hora proporcionou um anoitecer mais cedo, por volta das 17:30, o que conjugado com o céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro em altitude criou um ambiente meio místico,  diria antes fantasmagórico, um cenário mesmo a condizer com as festividades do Halloween. 

O vento soprou de SW moderado com rajadas (max: *38.5 km/h*).

Manteve-se a fraca amplitude térmica: *21.7ºC* / *20.0ºC* (mínima tropical)

O acumulado foi reduzido, *3 mm*, em boa medida devido ao aguaceiro ocorrido ao início da madrugada, já que o contributo para o acumulado do regime de morrinha/chuvisco, que se estabeleceu durante a tarde, foi completamente irrisório.

O mês termina assim com uns surpreendentes *52.10 mm*, não obstante ser um valor abaixo da média, é manifestamente positivo tendo em conta o padrão "vertono" que dominou o mês inteiro.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2021 às 02:01)

6mm ontem


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2021 às 02:48)

A primeira frente já passou, pouco depois da meia-noite, deixou aqui na zona *2,7 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria e *2,0 mm* na Póvoa (Escola), é a primeira precipitação de Novembro.
A HR mantém-se elevada, 83%, a temperatura desceu cerca de 2ºC, estabilizou em 19,1ºC (Santa Iria), 87% e 18,3ºC na Póvoa. Continua a precipitação sob a forma de chuvisco fraco, à espera da segunda frente fria que se situa nesta altura entre Aveiro e Coimbra, menos organizada, menos intensa.

















Off-topic: deverá estar em Lisboa cerca do meio-dia ou até um pouco mais cedo dado que na saída seguinte é situada às 18h já tendo passado para sul do Algarve ou dissipado-se:


----------

